

Ask HN: What are the best conferences you've attended?  - wmeredith

Any advice/anecdotes about getting the most out of the experience?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
From 13 days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1577896>

When you have a question, searching often turns up a previous discussion:

[http://searchyc.com/submissions/best+conferences?sort=by_dat...](http://searchyc.com/submissions/best+conferences?sort=by_date)

